# ISO Homemade Catalina Recipe



## Nicholas Mosher (May 29, 2007)

So, does anyone have a good recipe for Catalina dressing?

I've tried the following which is pretty good, but doesn't seem 100%

1oz Brown Sugar
1fl.oz. Cider Vinegar
2 Egg Yolks
1-t Dijon Mustard
3fl.oz. Paprika Oil*
Pinch of Garlic Powder
Pinch of Onion Powder
Pinch of Allspice
Pinch of Ground White Pepper
Kosher Salt - To Taste

For the Paprika Oil, warm 0.5oz of Paprika and 4oz Canola Oil in a small saucier to 120ºF, then set aside and let steep for 15min before straining.

I'm going to try using fresh garlic and shallots next, but would love to hear some of the recipes that others use!


----------



## bethzaring (May 29, 2007)

I would be interested in one also.  I have only made it one time and did not like it at all.  I was only able to find one recipe at the time, don't remember where, probably one of my older cookbooks.  Your recipe looks better than what I tried!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Jun 1, 2007)

Bummer... no ideas coming forth...


----------



## Marcus (Jun 1, 2007)

I found something (!): Catalina Dressing Recipe | Catalina Salad Dressing Recipes @ CDKitchen.com :: it's what's cooking online!.  You can use this recipe as a model for the one you currently have, or you can try Googling "Catalina dressing" for other ideas.


----------

